# FET after late miscarriage and ERPC - sad but looking for positives



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello girls,

I hope I can draw from some experience here. Here is my rather long winded story - sorry if it is too long/sad.

I was lucky enough to get pregnant in August on our first IVF cycle.
Worry started at the 8 week viability scan - baby was measuring 6+5. However a scan at 9+5 and 13 weeks showed a good heart beat and spontaneous limb movements, and it was growing consistently.

Went for a midwife appointment at 16+6 last Tuesday and my world fell apart. There was sadly no heart beat. Beanie died a week or so after the 13 week scan. I am devastated and suffering the aftermath of a surgical evacuation on Thursday and the emotional impact of shattered dreams and grief.

Now I am trying desperately to be positive. Went to see the GP yesterday to be signed off work to recover and to ask about the milk I have started producing. He said to me that I should be positive and remember that I can get pregnant and produce milk, and I should see those as a positive. This time baby struggled and could not survive, but I still have a chance of having a baby.

My questions are - I have two frozen embryos.
1. Do I have to have both defrosted? I am thinking of SET as I am scared of conceiving twins with all the risks and the chance of another miscarriage.

2. If I had one defrosted and it did not survive, can the other one be defrosted in the same cycle or do I have to wait and pay again.

3. I have been told to wait 2 months before trying again, but my smear is due in 3 and I have been told I have to wait 3 months after the surgery and pregnancy to have the smear done - so I am looking at starting again in March realistically. How long does the FET cycle take? And what does it entail?

4. Is a natural or medicated cycle more successful?

5. I always had regular periods but now after IVF, pregnancy and surgery, I am not sure what my periods/cycles will be like.

Any experiences?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi honey,

I'm afraid I don;t have answers to you questions, been to see consultant about FET ourselves today, but I didn't want to read and run.

I wanted to send you huge big hugs after your terrible loss


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Hopeful, 

Sorry to hear all you have been through-    Hope I cna help with some of your qu's

1) defrosting- I'm pretty sure they would be able to defrost a second in time if first one didn't make it- If they were frozen with vitrification (newer method) Its pretty quick about 1hr to defrost and see if they re- expand- not sure about old freezing method- think that may take a bit longer.

2) Medicated v natural- if you find your cycles go back to normal in the next three months natural could be good- it seems so much more natural and in tune with your body - don't know about success rates. I have medicated because my cycle is irregular,

3) Length of medicated is about 6 weeks with downregging, natural is tracking your normal cycle and popping embie back in as it had been made that month.

4) Medicated- involves downregging - then when you have period and lining is thin you start oestrogen to build up lining and then  when lining is thick enough, progesterone a few days before transfer to prepare uterus for embie, (this is what I have done- don't know if that is standard but would assume it is) 

good luck with everything hun   

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Hopeful - I'm really sorry about your painful time . 

Kate has answered most of your questions and like her I'm doing a medicated cycle. My cycles are a bit irregular too and I also would have found it more stressful trying to get time off work last minute for appts.

I know each clinic is different, so you will have to check with yours but my clinic freezes 2 embryos together. So you may find they both have to be thawed anyway. I have 4 and they will thaw 2 first then depending on what happens with them, they will thaw the next 2 if necessary. Approx 70% of embies survive thawing but sometimes it seems its better than that.

Take care and give yourself some time to heal a little from all you've been through  

Bibi xx


----------

